# Prodiamine in mulch/flower bed



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Not something I considered till I saw someone mentioned it.

Since I have a tub of prodiamine I could never go through on my lawn, it would make good sense to keep the weeds out of the mulch beds. Is there anything I need to know when applying, such as is it ok right on top of the existing mulch and the app rates and do I need to worry about existing plants, etc.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Per the label, this should be ok.

This would either fall under "Ornamental Bulbs and Perennial Wildflower Plantings" or "Landscape (or Ornamental) Plantings"


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I experimented with it in one of the beds on the side of the house last year. I sprayed the Prodiamine on the soil, then put a layer of cardboard down, then another dose of Prodiamine on the cardboard then a 2 inch layer of mulch. That was the first year I had zero weeds in that bed. I had a evergreen shrub and a flowering Azalea that were not affected at all. I am going to do the same with my other three beds this year.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I used it last year mixed with isoxaben, had good results, and will use it again this year. I used the 1.5 lb/acre rate for the prodiamine (.55 oz/M) without any issues. I sprayed it right on top of existing mulch and it was watered in shortly after.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I experimented with it in one of the beds on the side of the house last year. I sprayed the Prodiamine on the soil, then put a layer of cardboard down, then another dose of Prodiamine on the cardboard then a 2 inch layer of mulch. That was the first year I had zero weeds in that bed. I had a evergreen shrub and a flowering Azalea that were not affected at all. I am going to do the same with my other three beds this year.


what is the purpose of the cardboard?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Natural weed block. Better than landscape fabric.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Natural weed block. Better than landscape fabric.


I learned this in another video I watched last season. Great that it breaks down too!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The landscape fabric is a pain. When I was trimming the trimmer caught a piece and woop there you go. I'll be using prodiamine in the mulch beds this year as well. My wife has plans for flowers and roses and what not all around the backyard, so I want it to look good and not full of weeds!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Has anyone just sprayed it directly on the mulch and watered it in? I wonder if it gets to where it's needed that way.

I would be tempted to rake back all the mulch and apply prodiamine directly to the soil, then re-cover with mulch, but if that's unnecessary work, that's good to know.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I used it last year mixed with isoxaben, had good results, and will use it again this year. I used the 1.5 lb/acre rate for the prodiamine (.55 oz/M) without any issues. I sprayed it right on top of existing mulch and it was watered in shortly after.


@Sinclair Pete1313 did, and it worked for him.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > Natural weed block. Better than landscape fabric.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I used it last year mixed with isoxaben, had good results, and will use it again this year. I used the 1.5 lb/acre rate for the prodiamine (.55 oz/M) without any issues. I sprayed it right on top of existing mulch and it was watered in shortly after.
> ...


Thanks. :thumbup:

I should have read up a few posts! :?


----------

